# Barking at night



## Salli (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a 13 year old bitch who, for about the last 6 months, has barked during the night. She sleeps on her own downstairs, and is not allowed upstairs. I have tried everything I can think of - leaving a light on, leaving the radio on, moving her bed nearer the door to the rest of the house. She is on a lot of medication for arthritis, I now give it to her in the evening rather than in the morning as I thought she might be in pain. She follows me around all day so my only conclusion is that she gets lonely and unsettled. Can anyone recommend anything else I can do to make her nights more comfortable and more settled?


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Salli said:


> I have a 13 year old bitch ... not allowed upstairs. ... She follows me around all day so my only conclusion is that she gets lonely and unsettled. Can anyone recommend anything else I can do to make her nights more comfortable and more settled?


That's easy: let her upstairs with you. After 13 years, she's earned that.

Bob


----------



## Sydney (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, I agree with Bob. We just got our first V a few weeks ago, and he gets put in his crate in my room. He never whines or barks, unless he needs to go to the bathroom. 

These dogs love you, and you need to be there to love them back.


----------

